# Little brag. 15 weeks old.



## adamlewis (Jan 18, 2009)

My little Kaiser finally knows the following things

Come
Sit
Down
Stay
Fetch AND Return (Return being the big thing there!)

However, the two things Im most proud of are 

1. I can tell him to sit, walk away away from him, and then tell him to lay down from a distance!
2. He now listens to the stay command so intently that I can tell him to stay, then roll his ball in front of him and he doesnt go for it! 

I was so excited the first time he showed both of these behaviors! I cant wait to teach him more and more!


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job! You will be shocked at how much they can learn and how quickly.

The way I did it was I added a new command every week or so. Some of them you will think he doesn't get and then it will just click one day.

My only advice is do not do them in any particular order, the last thing I had taught Dozer was to roll over, he started dropping to the ground and rolling over when someone had something he wanted, no matter where we were.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! That's great.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

congrats... looking forward to more of your great pictures


----------



## adamlewis (Jan 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DozerNice job! You will be shocked at how much they can learn and how quickly.
> 
> The way I did it was I added a new command every week or so. Some of them you will think he doesn't get and then it will just click one day.
> 
> My only advice is do not do them in any particular order, the last thing I had taught Dozer was to roll over, he started dropping to the ground and rolling over when someone had something he wanted, no matter where we were.


Haha thats one thing Ive noticed. At first we would always teach him to sit and then lay down. There were a few times we would tell him to sit and he would just go ahead and lay down haha. Of course it doesnt help that we have almost all hardwood floors. A lot of times when he "sits" on the floors, he either constantly slides backwards as if scooting in reverse or he just lays down anyways


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Kaiser sounds like a dog that is so versatile and intelligent. if time permitting, you can teach the dog about anything. For example, have the dog stay, let Kaiser sniff an object, hide it, and then tell the dog to find. 

I bet Kaiser succeeds.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

He is doing great. They are such fast learners. Kiah is blowing my mind with her intelligence. She lets my other dog out of her crate when I say "outside". It isn't completely locked but just the fact that she knows Itsy needs her door open to go out.....amazing. She does every single time.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

It is so gratifying to see hard work pay off! Good job!


----------

